# Seiko Black Monster



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

*Seiko Black Monster*


View Advert


Anyone have a black monster they wish to sell?

Must have full bracelet and be in very good to excellent condition.

We can discuss the price.

Thanks for looking.

Jon




*Advertiser*




PC-Magician



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£130.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

